# Coronan 51st Grenadiers Regiment



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

After a few years of shelved/limited hobby, I restarted my Imperial Guard (IG) army in January - just in time for a number of my newly crafted units to be discounted/removed/changed by the new Astra Militarum (AM) codex release - sigh! So I am going back to the drawing boards for a list and simply enjoying converting my army again unit I can work out a new list based on the changes AM have brought to the table.

My list centres on the Coronan 51st Grenadiers Regiment, 4th Brigade (Bde). They are based on the ice planet Coronan and specialise in combined arms and light mechanised urban breaching in cold weather climates. Unlike other IG regiments that specialise in extreme cold weather climates such as the Valhallan Ice Guard, the Coronan 51st trade some of their cold weather gear to improve mobility and survivability whilst fighting in urban terrain. 

The paint scheme I am running with: 









A preview image of 2nd Platoon:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

alex_mac47 said:


> After a few years of shelved/limited hobby, I restarted my Imperial Guard (IG) army in January - just in time for a number of my newly crafted units to be discounted/removed/changed by the new Astra Militarum (AM) codex release - sigh! So I am going back to the drawing boards for a list and simply enjoying converting my army again unit I can work out a new list based on the changes AM have brought to the table.
> 
> My list centres on the Coronan 51st Grenadiers Regiment, 4th Brigade (Bde). They are based on the ice planet Coronan and specialise in combined arms and light mechanised urban breaching in cold weather climates. Unlike other IG regiments that specialise in extreme cold weather climates such as the Valhallan Ice Guard, the Coronan 51st trade some of their cold weather gear to improve mobility and survivability whilst fighting in urban terrain.
> 
> More to follow - WAIT OUT.



Looking forwards to seeing more of this, my own guard are a light desert army so it'd be nice to see a light winter army as a contrast. 

As a heads up it's probbably worth mentioning that all project logs are meant to have some images in the first post just to ensure that we don't end up with pages and pages of people saying they're going to start X project but never getting anywhere. Still it seems like you've already made some progress on these earlier in the year so there is no reason for not letting us see what wonders you are producing.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking forwards to seeing more of this, my own guard are a light desert army so it'd be nice to see a light winter army as a contrast.
> 
> As a heads up it's probbably worth mentioning that all project logs are meant to have some images in the first post just to ensure that we don't end up with pages and pages of people saying they're going to start X project but never getting anywhere. Still it seems like you've already made some progress on these earlier in the year so there is no reason for not letting us see what wonders you are producing.


G'day Grimzag,
Thanks for the heads up - I am new to this forum process even though I signed up in 2009! I have uploaded some of the painting WIP. More images of the units to come. 

I began working on a base of multiple infantry platoons (inc PCS') and HWTs but quickly realised that I needed some bigger guns if I was going to survive against tougher/high armour save armies. I am now building the support sections to provide that firepower. I have put a preference on aviation and sentinel assets in the first instance, then mobility (such as Chimeras) and then heavy support. I am also looking into artillery as the traditional friend of the infanteer, however I find it doesn't suit my urban construct as well due to the confined spaces and limited fields of fire. 

If you are interested, feel free to check out my army page as it talks more about my army and its origins. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=1034


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*Master of Ordinance and Priest Conversion*

In early Jan I started working on my additional special characters to add some additional punch to an otherwise infantry heavy force. I prioritise work on a Master of Ordinance and Priest. I don’t like the GW MoO so decided to convert one, likewise the number of Priest models on the market.

The MoO I see as a self-contained artillery officer with the ability to call multiple assets’ firepower into the battlespace. As is commonly known, very few assets in modern militaries cohesively talk to each other and redundancy is also always factored for – this says to me that any one-man-army will need LOTS of different antennas. Hence I worked a number of different antennas into the GW Voxcaster backpack. Any one man with that much power at his fingertips would surely have an over inflated ego so I intend to give him reflective aviators as part of the paintjob. The parts I used for the remainder of the model are listed below:
-	Legs from the the forgeworld Cadian Command HQ
-	Torso and right arm from the GW PCS box
-	Left arm and binos from the GW shock troop box
-	Head from the Batalion Leman Russ sprue









I see the priest as a cross between raw close combat power (wielding an evisorator) and a zealot. Looking at the GW parts market I selected the Empire flagellants (a popular choice) as the base for my conversion. Whilst many other modellers have taken SoB components to make their eviscerator I opted for the chain-sword weapon from the IG Senintal. One didn’t have the impact I wanted so I made it with two and then integrated the components into the Empire flagellants two handed shaft with 1mm brass wire. For added an added ‘wild man’ effect I used the Empire flagellants head with shaggy beard and also utilised the 1mm brass wire to link the iron strapping around the head into the collar. I then added some shock trooper pouches to the back from a more 40k feel. The parts I used this model were:
-	Torso/legs, arms, head from the GW WFB empire flagellants box
-	2x chain-swords from the GW IG sentinel box









Both of these were really easy and good fun to get back into the hobby. Strongly recommend others take some time to convert their own special characters to add a unique flavour to your army.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome conversions, great wire work.

Can you share the paints you used for that camo scheme?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great to see the rebirth of this regiment! I had a 12 hour hobby stint at the town's only GW yesterday. Had a quick game where I failed about every critical dice roll and discovered just how unreasonable mephiston's rules are.

Your conversions are excellent, I look forward to fielding my guard alongside yours one day in an apocalypse game - else across the table with a myriad of other forces.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

torealis said:


> Awesome conversions, great wire work.
> 
> Can you share the paints you used for that camo scheme?


Thanks Torealis. I still have a large collection of the older GW paints. I am using Adeptus Battlegrey base with Codex grey and Space Wolf grey 'bunny pattern' patches. The armour is Bleached Bone with Kommando Khaki. I am just hoping I have enough to get through the hordes before I move onto the comparable new range.



Iraqiel said:


> Great to see the rebirth of this regiment! I had a 12 hour hobby stint at the town's only GW yesterday. Had a quick game where I failed about every critical dice roll and discovered just how unreasonable mephiston's rules are.
> 
> Your conversions are excellent, I look forward to fielding my guard alongside yours one day in an apocalypse game - else across the table with a myriad of other forces.


Sorry to hear the dice weren't in your favour today! I recall playing against mephiston a while back and watching a small piles of ash appear where once there were many guardsmen! One of the few reasons my Ultramarines moved to being Blood Angels - red also goes faster!

I am hoping we can band together again. I recall our last allied game went well against Comrade Weaks! Would also be good to have THAT much firepower supporting my hordes of infantry - I think I count about 120 either constructed or on their way (not including PCS/CCS or attachments)! It is going to be BIG!


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*Vehicle WIPs*

I have had a change to do an audit on where I was with previous aspects of the Coronan 51st project and the following was found. 

*LRBT:*
This LRBT was done in 2009 (almost completed) but is doing back into the workshop for some modifications. The sponsors and attachments (antennas, crew etc) have been removed and magnetised and some repainting will now need to take place to gap-fill my vandalism! No idea how to get the consistent coat and don't want to take it back to primer. This is the pattern I am now using for all the remaining models. The model uses all standard IG LRBT parts with the exception of the front sponsor which is converted from a HWT HB and crew who has a body/left arm from the IG FW crew update set, right arm from the HWT and head from the LRBT sprue. 









*Valkyrie/Vendetta:*
This flyer was started back in 2009 and was only undercoated for some time. I was unsure whether to continue the 'bunny pattern' camo on it or move to block tones on each panels, the common 'stripes' or leave it Adeptus Battlegrey with features painted in the remainder of the pallet. I opted for the 'bunny pattern' camo to match the LRBT. After the base colours were laid down, each rivet and component line was indivdually washed to create some depth - a time consuming but rewarding process. I enjoyed painting the internal details the most, with the 'dirty feet' effect around the ramp and side doors being build up by dry brushing with a combination of browns - darkest being where the most foot traffic would be. 

All components are magnetised, including the wings for easy storage. I built the Vendetta lascannons using IG HWT components. I am quite happy with outcome so far. Still to do: loadmasters in the back, cockpit canopy and the base/stand.









*Medusa/Hydra:*
This vehicle was only recently converted but went back into storage a week or two ago as result of decreased hobby time - well it is back out now! I have been wanting a Hydra for some time and decided I didn't like the FW version so converted my own - the new AM release was 2 weeks after I finished it...*sigh* In any case, I am rather happy with how it turned out, and I was able to make some additional modifications to the chasis as a testbed for my other vehicles using Tamiya fuel cans/drums and 1mm brass wire. I especially like how the detail of the driver closing his hatch turned out! This vehicle is again, magnetised, and can be used as either a Medusa or Hyrda. The vehicle will be painted in the same scheme as the LRBT.

















*LRBT - Demolisher:*
This LRBT was also only done a number of weeks ago but was shelved along with the Medusa/Hydra. It comes with all the upgrades magnetised (yes - I like magnets!). I also utilised a lot of spares from other IG vehilce kits to make each tank slightly unique - in this case additional antennas (you can never have too many!) and exhaust from the IG Baneblade kit. The vehicle will be painted in the same scheme as the first LRBT.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*HWT WIPs*

As part of the audit I also found that my mortar teams for 2nd Platoon were not actually fully painted. With skin highlights, washes and the mortar rounds still to be finished - then all glued into place. I constructed these back in 2009. I really like to convert my models so that each guardsman/platform tells its own unique story. In this HWT the central platform is the section commander with the radio and calling in the fire orders; the right platform is the rapid-fire platform with both members ready to load but shielding themselves from the current firing round; and the left platform was under construction at the time the fire order was given with the guardsman running back from filling sand bags and throwing his helmet on. The sandbags were made using two-part modelling clay and I intend to reuse this style/effect of sandbags with all my HWTs in varying styles.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*Chimera WIPs*

My primary project at the moment is to finish off my two Chimeras (ordering a third in the not too distant future). I have not used these vehicles before in a game and am really looking forward to giving them a test run! These two are the spearhead of change from my former infantry heavy list to a combined arms/light mech list. They will also be more important now as my Vendetta (that I used to take) can no longer carry my Vets. 










The right hand Chimera is all but ready to start being painted. It is themed as a gun-runner variant and will likely carry my Vets or one of the clearance teams - the back end is appropriately kitted out for combat with combat net radio and weapons racks. The left hand Chimera will be more command orientated with additional antennas (YAY! ANTENNAS!) and the back end being fitted with a screen interface. I have magnetised some of the antennas/all the weapons/all the upgrade options and utilised a number of pieces from other IG kits; including the replacement of the driver's window with a slat-style viewing window from the IG Baneblade kit and more Tamiya fuel cans. I have also added modified smoke canisters from another IG kit (can't remember specially). An update will be posted once number 2 is complete!


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*Infantry Overview*

So here is a quick image of my current infantry stocks (taken in Jan this year). I will be uploading more detailed images in the coming weeks. 









The basis of my force has always revolved around infantry squads in a conventional modern construct of 10 man sections with command squads leading. Once these are finished I will start work on a conscript platoon to offer the 'big blob' style infantry capability - I have at least another 40 guardsmen still in box for this purpose.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oooh that is some nice work there sir, love the conversions, have a cookie


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very cool conversions and a great colour scheme. Looking forward to seeing them combined :victory:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

A) you're a braver (or crazier) man than I for doing the interiors...

b) would be great to see some close ups of the mans.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Ah i always loves those mortars. When i do one of my mortar HWT, i shall have to copy those sandbags.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*Chimera WIPs*



Oldman78 said:


> Oooh that is some nice work there sir, love the conversions, have a cookie





Varakir said:


> Very cool conversions and a great colour scheme. Looking forward to seeing them combined :victory:


Thanks for the comments. This project has been dormant for too long and I am glad I have been gifted with the motivation to continue it! 



torealis said:


> A) you're a braver (or crazier) man than I for doing the interiors...
> 
> b) would be great to see some close ups of the mans.


I think I am a little from column A and a little from column B! I should have some more pics of my infantry up soon. Now that most of my vehicles are constructed (two Vendettas to go!) I will be bringing out the platoons to do a bulk undercoat and get back into the painting side of things. 

The second Chimera was finished last night and I am pretty happy with the outcome - this is the 'command' variant. Again, all upgrades are magnetised. This one was done using the standard IG kit with the addition of some HWT components (internal crew compartment), IG Baneblade window (driver compartment), plasticard, 1mm brass rod and some more Tamiya fuel cans.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving the whip aeriel and the extra armor on the turret, nice work on the internal details as well, how easy is that going to be to paint?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking great, i don't think i have the patience to do the extra details in the interior like you have done. maybe i'll go back to my shadowsword once i'm back home to see if i can come up with some detailing that would add more character to it.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

A) love the way you've edited the pictures together, very cool.

B) have you considered more stowage? Tamiya do some awesome stuff that I've been covering my tanks in.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Thats a lot of infantry to paint. Looking good so far, some very nice conversions.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Loving the whip aeriel and the extra armor on the turret, nice work on the internal details as well, how easy is that going to be to paint?


I am thinking not very. I have left the crew doors separate at this stage for that very reason hoping to give me more access. However, you raise a good point for next time! 



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Looking great, i don't think i have the patience to do the extra details in the interior like you have done. maybe i'll go back to my shadowsword once i'm back home to see if i can come up with some detailing that would add more character to it.


Strongly encourage it. I really enjoyed doing it!



torealis said:


> A) love the way you've edited the pictures together, very cool.
> 
> B) have you considered more stowage? Tamiya do some awesome stuff that I've been covering my tanks in.


Thanks. What tamiya stowage are you referring to? I have only seen the refuel kits. 



SonofVulkan said:


> Thats a lot of infantry to paint. Looking good so far, some very nice conversions.


Yes, indeed it is! And with the paint scheme I have chosen I can see it taking some time! I am very hesitant to open the other 40+ still in boxes as I think that would break the painting camels back!


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*1st Platoon Painting WIP*

Evening all,
Thought I would post a quick update on 1st Platoon's paint job. 

I have 7 of one section completed and the remaining 13 still in stages of WIP. My painting process is as follows:

Undercoat Chaos Black
Tunic Adeptus Battlegrey
Codex Grey bunny camo layer
Spacewolf Grey bunny camo layer
Badab wash tunic (light-medium coat)
Fortress grey drybrush tunic
Bleached bone on armour and rifle
Chainmail on metal components (I have also tried drybrushing as the last step)
Badab wash whole model (light-medium coat. Less on tunic if heavier in initial wash)
Tallarn flesh on skin
Ogryn flesh wash on skin
Tallarn flesh highlight on skin
Codex grey on eagles
Kommando khaki highlights on armour and rifle










Layering the bleached bone takes 2-3 thin coats for a nice finish - time consuming and frustrating given the 80 odd infantry still to go. I am starting to consider airbrushing the Adeptus Battlegrey to cut down on time and give a lighter base colour for the bleached bone/skin tones - hopefully cutting down on numbers of coats. I am also considering moving to Vallejo paints for a closer match to my older GW paints and a thinner finish (makes the bleached bone stage easier!). Thoughts/comments/experiences?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?Brand=Dragon&_nkw=tamiya+stowage


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Dheneb stone/Ushabti bone is a high pigment base that works really well to undercoat for bleached bone, which may help.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> Dheneb stone/Ushabti bone is a high pigment base that works really well to undercoat for bleached bone, which may help.


Thanks Iraqiel. Have you found the Ushabti bone needs to be thinned for an even/not claggy coat?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I use a wet pallette so my paint is usually thinned incrementally without my deliberate action. some medium would certainly make it more even if it comes out of the pot though... maybe 1:5 medium to paint to just give it more flow.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

torealis said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?Brand=Dragon&_nkw=tamiya+stowage


Thanks Torealis. Have you had any particular positive/negative experiences with any of the kits?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

All positive. Take a look at my plog, the last post I made has my tanks, most of the stowage is Tamiya stuff


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

How goes progress, sonof47?

I'm doing a small, hard new company as my airmobile combat team. Played two games, lost one due to Cypher's fountain of points (was just using him for fun) and the second I won with a turn six break away - five flyer list at 2000 points, wasn't very strong on the ground but managed to divert enough fire power away to live. My biggest takeaway from these games - Bullgryns are amazing and you want 5.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> How goes progress, sonof47?
> 
> I'm doing a small, hard new company as my airmobile combat team. Played two games, lost one due to Cypher's fountain of points (was just using him for fun) and the second I won with a turn six break away - five flyer list at 2000 points, wasn't very strong on the ground but managed to divert enough fire power away to live. My biggest takeaway from these games - Bullgryns are amazing and you want 5.


Greetings Iraqiel!

ALAS! I have been on a war gaming break again unfortunately. I hope to be restarting my addiction next weekend when another major project ends. 

Bullgryn noted - I love the models so am trying to integrate them into my fluff - and then get some into the army. 

However, my current focus is: 
Get enough infantry painted to get some games going again
Finalise my 3x chimera (mobility section) 
Redo my list with the new rules (I dare say it won't overly change my actual composition based on fluff but will make the game play army different - eg: No Sgt Bastonne etc)


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*I'm BACK!*

Greetings!

I am back to it after many months of working a little too hard. Tonight, I decided to do a stocktake of what I have ordered since April. I am amazed at what I have found and that my bank doesn't seem to be showing where it all came from - double win!

I bought a random 'bits' lot off ebay some months back and forgot about it. Here is what I have found (after much sorting and sprue snipping)!

















The first image is the most exciting with forgeworld bits, old valhallan vehicle crew, enough non-GW stowage to sink a battleship and enough LR sponsors to fit out a division! The second pic shows a number of IG hulls which unfortunately I don't have enough pieces to finish - but not hard to get and will also make good wrecks for terrain if I feel so inclined. I also now have a basilisk (will take some TLC to get up to scratch) but the parts are there! The stack of sprues in the second image are ALL LR/Chim accessories with almost no parts missing - WIN! 

I also found:

















These will complete my vendetta SQN of 3 and that will be my first commissar (who seems to be a favourite since the AM codex was released). On that note, since AM was released during my 'hobby holiday', I am also working on a new list for the 4Bde formation to play with. 

I also found:










I will be opening a terrain log separately, but thought I should add the new bits here in the interim:

I have also got a long list of old things that aren't constructed, including:
- 3x sentinels
- 40x guardman
- 3x HWT
- 2x PCS

I think I have my construction work set out for the next few months, but the 51st Coronan are taking form again!


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard (Apr 13, 2013)

Ooooh I look forward to seeing those Battle Tanks restored to glory. And I must say those FW Commissars have always been particularly badass in my book.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a lot of crack....

I must admit, I always had aspirations of being a (40k) tank restorer by purchasing chassis' like that off eBay etc and then getting parts in with a small budget in order to complete them 
I look forward to seeing your progress! :good:


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

Alright team,

So with a little extra time on my plate this evening I have commenced the LRBT reconstruction project. With a spare turret dragged out of a bulk deal I picked up last week and a dig in my overly large bits box I give you the first restored LRBT to add to my collection. 










The hull mounted weapon is exchangeable for any of the new-gen weapons and I will be adding some stowage/antennas and making a magnetised barrel for use as a regular LRBT. The FW turret does have its own charm so will ensure any modifications do not impede its natural beauty!

Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

...and here is this morning's effort. Recovery of the chimera chassis in my early post into a functioning basilisk. A lot of destruction had to take place first with all the old style track system being taken apart, cleaned/trimmed modified and put back together correctly. I am particularly happy with how the loader and comms relay came out in this one. 










As always, more stowage will be added and I will post the final product.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

Gents,

I am back at it again. With the Fall of Cadia and integral role of the Coronan fleet in its defence, the 51st are back into notoriety! 










I have done a stock-take again and the mountain of painting ahead of me is almost drawing a man-tear, luckily I have "inspiration " from a number of Inquisitors to guide me.



















I have been working on getting my Inquisitorial force some transport and body guards and as you can see in the 'to do' pile, I have a long way to go. In my former style, lots of vehicle mods - including Taurox wheel mods from Blood and Skull Industries, multi-kit crews and Baneblade (the biggest) cupolas on the Taurox (the smallest) AM vehicle. Great fun! 



















I have also started playing around with press moulds with limited success, but great for replicating simple but desirable pieces.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*Getting back into painting*

Greetings!

Today's efforts have been fruitful with Iraqiel assisting in motivating me to paint again. Works include a number of sentinals (images to be posted on completion) and my Valkyrie, which has taken me far far far far far far far too long! Here's hoping the remaining 4 are a little faster...



















I also managed to complete a few more little modelling projects, including Inquisitor Greyfax


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*Sentinels*

Greetings,

As I mentioned in one of my last posts, the Sentinels are coming along. The first six have now been built and magnetised - time consuming and I will be selective with the next few to just the weapon types I will be using when I field them all at once. 

The first three are now painted. I have had a great time working with GW Dry and Texture paints for the first time and found them to really make things easier!

Let me know what you think:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude I am loving your camouflage pattern. The Valkyrie and sentinels are looking great. Keep up the good work and you'll be through your sea 🌊 of grey in no time.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That Valkyrie is excellent.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

Greetings,

Thanks for the support I have been receiving. It has been really rewarding to make progress through the backlog and get some really good looking pieces of Imperial equipment ready for war!

Here is my work from the last week... 

Three new armoured sentinels:
These three are also completely magnetised but I have only painted up the Plasma cannons as they will only be used if I am already running my other three (which have all their upgrades magnetised and painted).


























The LRBT is completely magnetised, including the antennas and search light (for ease of transport). 









I tend to run LRBT Executioners so this will be my normal setup.










The Valk was my first time attempting selective recess washes. The sentinels and LRBT have reaffirmed to me that using recess washes when working with light colours like Fenrisian (Space Wolf) Grey is definitely the better option compared to an overall wash - even when highlighting after the wash is complete. Careful recess washing brings out the detail without dulling the colours so much that they need another coat. 

Next on the list is two Wyverns and a Vulture, which will likely painted at the same time as some terrain. Check out my other blog if you are interested in monitoring my terrain progress. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/35-project-logs/168985-terrain-time-not-tim-tool-man.html#post1907601


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*Veterans*

Greetings,

I decided to take a slightly different tack this week and have worked on my veteran squads. I have themed them on independant planetary forces from the Corona system: 



Sterilis - hazardous wargear to survive the toxic surface conditions:


















Corona - shotguns for close-quarter hive fighting:



















Neptus - Night-fighting equipment to quickly insert into the automated facilities, which don't need to maintain lighting due to the lack of human workers.



















I am progressing with the undercoating process and will start painting soon!


----------



## Noble Korhedron (Jan 24, 2007)

*@alex_mac47:* In the third or fourth picture from today's(April 4th) upload, where do you get the light that is on the base of the guy with the mask, carrying his las-rifle with bayonet fixed?


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

Greetings Noble Korhedron. 
I took the flying buttress from the GW Administratum terrain kit and removed most of the top section.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*Priestly completion*

Greetings!



> I see the priest as a cross between raw close combat power (wielding an evisorator) and a zealot. Looking at the GW parts market I selected the Empire flagellants (a popular choice) as the base for my conversion. Whilst many other modellers have taken SoB components to make their eviscerator I opted for the chain-sword weapon from the IG Senintal. One didn’t have the impact I wanted so I made it with two and then integrated the components into the Empire flagellants two handed shaft with 1mm brass wire. For added an added ‘wild man’ effect I used the Empire flagellants head with shaggy beard and also utilised the 1mm brass wire to link the iron strapping around the head into the collar. I then added some shock trooper pouches to the back from a more 40k feel. The parts I used this model were:
> -	Torso/legs, arms, head from the GW WFB empire flagellants box
> -	2x chain-swords from the GW IG sentinel box


Three years and six days later, Brother Gadd is finally ready to take to the field.










I have also had some improved success with press moulding. Here are a few scenic effects I have been able to recreate using greenstuff and MODFX press-mould medium. 










I am having a lot of fun making progress on the Coronan 51st! A few special characters at the moment to break up all the INF building and painting, but will need to get into the backlog of INF shortly:


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

*Barrage weapons ready to fire!*

Greetings,

This week has been a little slow, even over the longer weekend. I have made some good progress on two Wyverns, the first of which is now finished. 

I had some fun playing with the new GW Glazes and have tried them on dials and also the goggles for the guardsmen. I have also played around with layering washes including selectively applying Agrax prior to using the Nuln oil coat over the whole model - this was specifically for mechanical parts that see a lot of wear and discolouration of metallic parts under heat stress such as the end of the barrels.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Really like the camo on your tanks and sentinels. Great work!


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

The Gunslinger said:


> Really like the camo on your tanks and sentinels. Great work!


Thanks mate! Appreciate the feedback


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

These look great, the conversion work really makes them stand out from being 'cadians in urban outfits'. 
Also like the fluff you've built around them - its important to have a story for the plastic toy soldiers!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A really impressive thread all round. Just spent some time reading through it. 

I look forward to seeing this army develop.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

Brother Dextus said:


> These look great, the conversion work really makes them stand out from being 'cadians in urban outfits'.
> Also like the fluff you've built around them - its important to have a story for the plastic toy soldiers!





humakt said:


> A really impressive thread all round. Just spent some time reading through it.
> 
> I look forward to seeing this army develop.


Thanks gents! Your comments are really appreciated and a great source of continued motivation!

I have had a great time building the fluff gradually and am finding as I am opening different boxes of models to start putting together the story is writing itself, which is making the depth of the whole story grow richer with very little effort. 

I strongly encourage anyone who is looking at starting an army or is working on changes/new units for an existing army to take a few moments to think how it fits in to the GW universe and what you want the army to be. Something as simple as wanting a model you like and a few other units to make a list is enough as a base for a story line and could inspire you to develop the army beyond what you first thought. As a simple idea on this theme consider giving your units battle honours: every time a LRBT destroys a significant enemy unit, paint on a tally mark or add a decal to celebrate the victory; or if your platoon wipes a mean unit in close combat, consider adding a momento (eg: a helmet) from the defeated unit to the bases of some of the models. Something that quick and simple really adds to your army over time.


----------

